# ABA in Quantum?



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

I have tried the search button but could not find any info on this. I was wondering if the ABA 2.0 8v (OBD1) would be a direct bolt in an 88 quantum syncro wagon? I have read of the V6 and V8 swaps but I want to keep it 4 banger and symple. Main reason is that I have an ABA in my 87 Cabby so I know the maintanance of that style engine fairly well and can get both new and used parts fairly easily.

I dont even own a syncro wag yet but I always want to know what Im getting into before I make any type of investment...both monetary and time wise. Just trying to plan ahead.
Thanks In Advance


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Nothing wrong with the 2.2l 5 banger and the cheapest engine swap is the Audi 5000 turbo.


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

A four cylinder will require an 01A or 01E transmission. (That's why my G60 engine is not going in)
I'm not sure on the mounts situation, but those will probably have to be fabricated as well. You'd need to get fabby in other ways, no big deal though.
For the effort involved, you can just find parts. Really, the engine and engine management is the EASIEST part of the car since it's all shared with the Audi 4000cs. And it's all bombproof, anyway. $10 timing belt, $30 water pump, nothing special at all.
Now if you want a PITA, find rear shocks or replacement glass. (Please! I need both!







)

_Modified by Three Wood at 7:56 AM 12-27-2009_


_Modified by Three Wood at 7:57 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
Now if you want a PITA, find rear shocks or replacement glass. (Please! I need both!







)


QSW Rear shocks weren't that hard to find, honestly.
I have the two side windows in the rear, if you need those. They aren't doing anything right now, make me an offer and I'll probably take it.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

I was looking in the Audi classifieds and there is a 5000 diesel that is somewhat local. I thought about using that engine in a quantum but I just need a fun daily that I can lightly mod and drive. Seems like this would just be way to big of a project for a daily. 
I may just stick to what I know right now. Ill probably get me a Passat wagon or a Jetta. 
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

5000 diesel would be one of the worst choices. slower then the stock 2.2l and you will not be getting much better MPG after dumping in a crap load of $$$$


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Now a 5cyl TDI from a European/Canadian market Eurovan...that might be fun. But a huge project. I will agree again wit eurowner as to the simplest and most effective swap: the Audi 5-cyl turbo (10 valve would do it for me). Cheap and relatively easy. I plan on doing it somewhere down the road. Way down the road. If I ever get my QSW on the road...stupid mechanic breaking the slave cylinder when he didn't remove the roll pin....(Insert Christmas Story string of obscenities here).


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
Now if you want a PITA, find rear shocks or replacement glass. (Please! I need both!







)

_Modified by Three Wood at 7:56 AM 12-27-2009_

_Modified by Three Wood at 7:57 AM 12-27-2009_

You didnt look hard enough. The rear shocks are cake just bought a pair for my 84 wagon. what glass are you looking for? Im picking up another Quantum wagon for parts. I see you are in Cleveland. Im in Amherst (35 miles west) -Jacob-


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I think the OP is looking for higher quality rear dampers; Koni, Bilstien etc and nothing exists anymore that bolts up. 
Back in 2002 I bought the last set of rear QSW Koni Sports in the world. 
Koni will make a run, gotta buy 100, aka 50 pairs.


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Like I said didnt look to hard. Theres a Ebay store Jordans Imports had Bilsteins rear for a Quantum







$120 for a pair. I was on a budget and bought a pair of KYB Gas Adjust for 57 shipped off the same guy. -Jacob-


_Modified by JW-VW at 3:16 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JW-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JW-VW* »_Like I said didnt look to hard. Theres a Ebay store Jordans Imports had Bilsteins rear for a Quantum







$120 for a pair. I was on a budget and bought a pair of KYB Gas Adjust for 57 shipped off the same guy. -Jacob-

Quantum wagon or Quantum _Syncro_ wagon, as I do believe they take two dramatically different shocks for the rear.


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

Aye, the Syncro's shocks are significantly shorter.
It appears that I may be able to use rear shocks from an '85-94 Subaru wagon. Except, those are also discontinued by everyone


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Three Wood)*

You can buy Sachs for the rear. I know nothing fancy haha. -Jacob-
http://www.partsgeek.com/gbpro...+Base


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JW-VW)*

Interesting.
On the other hand, for a few dollars more you can get coilovers. $80 a pop for OEM squish?


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Not all too much more - you can get threaded body racing shocks for a bit under $200 each, or you can get circlip style Bilsteins (need separate coilover sleeve) for $95-130 or so. You'd need to open up the shock tower's center and put a small turret in there to capture a rod-end, but this really should be done anyway since the stock shock mount is one of the worst designs ever.
No springs in that price, but 2 1/2" springs are not too bad cost-wise, even if you don't have a huge collection of them in your basement.
In that light, spending $160 to replace worn stock shocks with not terribly much better new stock shocks doesn't make sense, especially when one of the goals in replacing the shocks is to try and handle springs roughly twice as stiff as stock (which, near as I can figure, is about 150lb-in for the spring, unknown for the bumpstop)



_Modified by Three Wood at 10:24 PM 1-7-2010_


----------

